# Goldeneye 007 bald auf der Switch? N64-Klassiker plötzlich nicht mehr indiziert



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Goldeneye 007 bald auf der Switch? N64-Klassiker plötzlich nicht mehr indiziert*

					Der N64-Klassiker Goldeneye 007 ist nicht länger indiziert. Da er 2023 automatisch vom Index gekommen wäre, wurde der Titel anscheinend gezielt aus der Liste der jugendgefährdenden Spiele gestrichen. Kommt Goldeneye 007 etwa demnächst für Nintendos Switch?

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Goldeneye 007 bald auf der Switch? N64-Klassiker plötzlich nicht mehr indiziert*


----------



## glurak100 (1. November 2021)

Problem ist es liegt die Rechte nicht nur bei Nintendo auch bei EON/Activision and Microsoft....

Ich glaube es erst wenn ich sehe .. Es kann aber dann dass Microsoft endlich die Xbox 360 Remake auch veröffentlichen darf mal sehen!


----------



## bynemesis (1. November 2021)

schön und gut wenn man die alten Spiele nicht kennt und es dann auf der Switch spielen kann.

aber wow, wie faul ist Nintendo geworden? nur noch re-releases von alten Schinken, seit Beginn der Switch.
Noch nie hat mich so ne Konsole so kalt gelassen, weil langweilig.

und das neue MarioParty hat nen Umfang wie ein Smartphone game. was ein dreck.


----------



## XETH (1. November 2021)

"(...) für den Nintendo 64."
Der Nintendo 64? Der Mega Drive? Der Playstation? Wohl kaum. 
Es heißt "das" Nintendo 64. (so auch von Nintendo bezeichnet) 
Maskuline und feminine Artikel werden für eine Konsole nur verwendet, wenn der Produktname eindeutig mit einem artikelbezogenen Wort assoziiert wird.
Beispiele: die Playstation (weil die Station (dt.)), der Gamecube (weil der Würfel), das SNES (weil das System (Super Nintendo Enterainment System))
Bei Nintendo 64 funktioniert das nicht, daher sächlich "das". Wär jetzt oberschlau ist könnte sagen, 64 ist eine Zahl, die Zahl daher die Nintendo 64 oder die Nintendo 64 Konsole. Möglich aber auf keinen Fall "der Nintendo 64". Gute Nacht.


----------



## The-GeForce (1. November 2021)

bynemesis schrieb:


> schön und gut wenn man die alten Spiele nicht kennt und es dann auf der Switch spielen kann.
> 
> aber wow, wie faul ist Nintendo geworden? nur noch re-releases von alten Schinken, seit Beginn der Switch.
> Noch nie hat mich so ne Konsole so kalt gelassen, weil langweilig.
> ...



Da gehe ich zum Großteil mit. Die Switch hat dennoch bald 2 Spiele, die ich unbedingt spielen will bzw. wollte: Nämlich die beiden Zelda-Teile, wobei Teil 2 ja noch nicht erschienen ist. Ich werde es daher so handhaben, dass ich mir (vermutlich eine gebrauchte) Switch kaufen werden, beide Teile durchspiele und danach alles komplett wieder verkaufe. Ich hab inzwischen einfach keine Lust mehr eine Konsole in der Bude stehen zu haben, welche nicht benutzt wird. War schon bei der PS4 der Fall. Ich hatte in ihrer kompletten Lebensdauer insgesamt fünf verschiedene Spiele für die Konsole. Mehr nicht. Das ist bei den Preisen der Konsolen nicht mehr zeitgemäß.

Das gleiche wird dann mit der PS5 und God of War 2 / Horizon 2 wiederholt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. November 2021)

Wie ich dieses Spiel nächtelang extrem gesuchtet habe! Ein Remake für den PC in zeitgemäßer Grafik wäre nice.


----------

